# Anyone here play the Sims 2



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 19, 2008)

I just start playing this again I have every expansion pack and all but one of the stuff packs it takes up so much space lol. This time I only installed the basic game and three expansion packs so I'm addicted again to my second world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It entertains me at least and the sims do the weirdest things the guy I created start rummaging in the trash, I have no idea why oh and my butler stole my baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that was odd, does anyone else play this game... and are you addicted?? lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 19, 2008)

I remember when I was addicted to this game. I'd pretty much block out the "real" world and sit at my computer, making up my own pretend world where everything was much more interesting and excititng.
Sims 3 is coming out but I'll probably skip out on it.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 19, 2008)

I play when I can. Everytime I add an expansion pack, my game runs slower and takes longer to load. I hate that. But I am super excited about the Sims 3. The preview looked great.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ya sims 3 looks great my bf rolls his eyes whenever I talk bout it he just knows I'll be addicted. It took two hours to install the amount I put on it lol


----------



## jinxii (Dec 19, 2008)

I've been addicted to The sims for years, I even have it on my Nintendo DS... but no matter what console I play it on the PC version is always the best. I have high hopes for The Sims 3.


----------



## Redz24 (Dec 19, 2008)

I am sooo addicted, I had the Sims 2 but after I bought a duff expansion pack of off ebay, it kills the computer every time. I keep on thinking it will be ok lol.

I've got the 3 Sims Stories, completed 2 of them on story mode.

And I sooooooooo can't wait for Sims 3 to come out, released in the UK on the 20th of February!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Dec 19, 2008)

I play this when I have time, I have all the exp I love it. I dont know if my comp will able to handle the sims 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My computer is full of custom content for the sims lol.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 19, 2008)

ooh yes I love downloading new hair and clothes. And I make them have babies all the time lol


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 19, 2008)

I once had a world I called "Celebrity Sims" where everyone was either a TV/movie/book character or a real celebrity. It was very interesting to watch. 

I'm not sure if I'm getting Sims 3, though. I haven't had much time to read about it


----------



## Arisone (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh boy do I play the Sims 2! I am a Sims 2 addict. This is my other addiction besides makeup. I just finished playing a two hours ago lol. I have all of the expansion packs and two stuff packs. 

I micro-manage my sims' lives. I refuse to let my cute sims marry ugly Maxis made townies. My download folder is huge like 6 gigs lol. One of my sim worlds is a city full of punks, vampires, goths, Lolitas, criminals, model types and some Joe Shmoes. My main Sim world is one big soap opera. Cheating wives and husbands, wives having babies with other men, humans falling in love with vamps, vampire slayers, etc. 

Also, I have a second world/neighborhood which is more of a magical/fantasy world with witches, fairies and nobility.

 Weird things do happen in the game but that's what makes it the fun.

 For instance, every time I get Santa Claus show up he eats a bit, dances then spends the rest of the night in the bathroom "Ho ho hoing" (until he disappears). 

The weirdest thing that happened one night when I was playing the game.  A male character's  his wife died after giving birth. Then she started haunting the house. One night the male character had friends over and instead of haunting the place the ghost picked the baby up and washed and later fed the baby. I don't know if this happened because I play with hacks but it was interesting watching this.

From what I read about Sims 3 I think I might pass on this one. I saw the trailer and I am not impressed. The creators are taking away alot of the control the user has when playing the game.


----------



## autumnschild (Dec 20, 2008)

i used to play this until people in the real world started looking like sims lol


----------



## NubianHoneii (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_ooh yes I love downloading new hair and clothes. And I make them have babies all the time lol_

 
LOL! When I was pregnant with my son earlier this year I made all my Sim ladies go through multiple pregnancies.... hey, If I have to be miserable so do you!

I've been playing the Sims since the first one came out like in 2000 or so. I've probably invested $500+ into all the games collectively. It has come so far! I remember when the stork used to deliver all the babies and the game wasn't as dynamic as it is now. I've even sped up the process of getting a new computer just so I'll have it when the Sims 3 comes out! I can't wait. This time you won't have to call the cab/get in your car to leave your house. It's even more life like without being too serious. I think that's the reason I love the Sims. It's life ... with zombies, plant people, man eating plants, and death by satellite


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 20, 2008)

I used to be totally addicted! I actually want to play again but I cannot get into it as I used to. I'm curious about The Sims 3 also.


----------



## Brittni (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, The Sims 3?! Crazy!

I used to LOVE downloading extra objects/clothes/hair. Then I got Sims 2 and it wouldn't install on my computer, that sucked. So I have it still unplayed. I should load it up on this laptop for something to do! 

Anyone play The Sims Online? That was cool, too... although a lot of people on it were older and I was like 17 when I played. haha. But I heard it's shut down now... sad!!!


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arisone* 

 
_I micro-manage my sims' lives. I refuse to let my cute sims marry ugly Maxis made townies._

 
I do this, too. Every time my husband is playing and he's looking for a partner, he always manages to date the ugliest maxis-made townies. I'm just like "Ew, change her face!" but he refuses because he doesn't like to "cheat", even though I catch him every now and then.

I also like to design my house around one or two views, that way I don't have to constantly be turning all around the house just to see if my Sims are doing what I told them to do. Especially because my houses are always huge, or small but on a rather large lot so it's always a little slow. 

I had high hopes for the Sims 3 but I highly doubt I will try it. I've read a lot about it and it really doesn't give you as much control. For example, I read that as you play with one family, other Sims that you've created will continue living their lives and age without you. I think that's what turns me off about it the most. I like that it would allow you to explore the whole neighborhood without having to load certain places, but the other downside is just too annoying for me. Not to mention that it probably wouldn't be able to run efficiently with the Sims 2 taking up space on the computer. One of them would just have to go.


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Dec 21, 2008)

I do but I play when I have time which is between semesters like now. I have found myself mostly addicted to downloading, decorating, and creating Sims. I still am behind on buying the expansion packs but the only ones I really want is Open for Business and maybe Apartment life. I may get the Sims3 when it comes out but I still haven't got all into playing the Sims2 like I want to.
Here is one of my Sims;Brandon. I have a thing for freckles so I tend to create a lot of my Sims with freckles.


----------



## Arisone (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AvantGardeDoll* 

 
_ I read that as you play with one family, other Sims that you've created will continue living their lives and age without you. I think that's what turns me off about it the most. _

 
This turns me off too. If I'm playing one lot I don't want my other sim marrying or getting knocked up by one of those fugly townies *shudders* or setting the house on fire. And the sims in the trailer look to "baby-ish" with their round chubby faces.

Ms. Matashi your sim is very cute. I love freckles on my sims  as well especially on the red heads and children.

One of my fav sims. 







Unfortunately I lost him in a crash.


----------



## pianohno (Dec 22, 2008)

THIS HAS GOT ME SO EXCITED ! Finally, some people who share my two loves - make up and the sims!


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 22, 2008)

By the way, for those of you that do download, make sure NOT to pay for custom content. All paysites are pretty much illegal and there is a community that is dedicated to buying these custom items and setting them up in their archive for others to download as well. 

The website:
PAYSITES MUST BE DESTROYED!

If you've ever wanted a certain item to download but didn't want to pay, they'll most likely have it on there. They also have subscriber-only content from TSR (The Sims Resource). There's also the pirate forum (the link is on the website) but I suggest reading the rules if you plan to join because these are very picky people xD

Enjoy!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Matashi* 

 
_I do but I play when I have time which is between semesters like now. I have found myself mostly addicted to downloading, decorating, and creating Sims. I still am behind on buying the expansion packs but the only ones I really want is Open for Business and maybe Apartment life. I may get the Sims3 when it comes out but I still haven't got all into playing the Sims2 like I want to.
Here is one of my Sims;Brandon. I have a thing for freckles so I tend to create a lot of my Sims with freckles.




_

 
Oi, oi Brandon's lookin' kinda nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol How did you create such a good looking sim? mine always look same-ish and boring..hmm =/

I get sooo addicted to this game but weirdly enough i get bored of it within a few days; i haven't played it for a few months now i just get so bored. I think it may have to do with the cheating lol, but i can't help it


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 22, 2008)

ha I play this game. I hate it though, because I seriously spend sooo long on it. I completely lose track of time.  For the most part I just like making the families and decorating their houses but sometimes I actually play the game.


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AvantGardeDoll* 

 
_By the way, for those of you that do download, make sure NOT to pay for custom content. All paysites are pretty much illegal and there is a community that is dedicated to buying these custom items and setting them up in their archive for others to download as well. 

The website:
PAYSITES MUST BE DESTROYED!

If you've ever wanted a certain item to download but didn't want to pay, they'll most likely have it on there. They also have subscriber-only content from TSR (The Sims Resource). There's also the pirate forum (the link is on the website) but I suggest reading the rules if you plan to join because these are very picky people xD

Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
OMG! Thank you so much! I love downloading custom content and I've always been eyeing Peggy's site but I don't have a credit card and I doubt my dad would pay for my addiction for hair meshes.
I love you!


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 24, 2008)

You're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favorite paysite custom content is RoseSims' (its under Rose in the website) hair meshes. I've never seen anyone else make them like she does.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 25, 2008)

I used to be addicted to it when it first came out. I got tired of it real quick when I used the cheat codes though lol. It's true, cheats really do take the fun out of things


----------



## sdtjefferson (Dec 30, 2008)

I LOVE THE SIMS!!!  Between my husband and I, we have the original sims, 3 expansion packs, 2 versions on playstation 2, like 5 or 6 sims games on nintendo gameboy/ds, and sim city 4.  When we get into it we can actually have serious fights about who's going play first and for how long, haha!

Our only gripe about the Sims is that you can max out how much stuff you can have in your homes, and the something would randomly catch on fire.  We've lost so many beds like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had no idea there was  Sims 3 coming out.  Now we'll definitely have to get a new computer asap!


----------



## Stormy (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE the Sims!!!  I always find it hard to control more than one Sim, so I usually just play as myself, but I always make myself a blonde haired blue eyes Sim, since I am not one in real life.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sometimes I'll have my Sim adopt a baby if I want a lof of company.  I haven't played in a while, I'll have to start again soon!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 30, 2008)

How awesome that this thread was started! I swear I thought I was the only one on this thread who played. I used to be obsessed when this first came out (especially the first Sims), so much that in school, I would miss assignments just to play this game. I started slowing down after while but started playing again when I found Mod the Sims 2 and it got my sister and I into playing again.

I have almost every expansion pack from this one save the last ones(my computer won't run it anymore because I have too many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but from the first sims, I have all the games minus the online one(which in my opinion was a waste anyway). I'm actually happy about the sims 3 because there's a little more freedom in it than the previous ones and I really can't wait to see what people at MTS2 and other sites come up with.

There are some sites that make celebrity sims and I swear that some look just like the celebrity that it's kinda freaky but amazing at the same time! Three of my favorite MODS are Bruno, Nouk and @Stefan.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 30, 2008)

^ I have Johnny Depp look-a-like Sim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*goes off to google Sims 3*


----------



## persephonewillo (Jan 1, 2009)

another Sims 2 addict here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love downloading new makeup, outfits and furniture.  

i've done a little altering to my game so that every Sim, including the townies, have custom skins (i hate the "barbie doll" skins the Sims come with... i have some realistic ones).

the only problem is that i currently share a computer with the hubby... so i can't play as much as i'd like to.  but that's okay.  we'll have separate computers again eventually


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

  OMG! Thank you so much! I love downloading custom content and I've always been eyeing Peggy's site but I don't have a credit card and I doubt my dad would pay for my addiction for hair meshes.
I love you  
 
modthesims2.com is a good free site for downloads but there is so much on it I dont think my hard drive can take any more downloading lol.
How great is it that there are other sim addicts too lol I love the apt life expansion pack you can make playgrounds!!


----------



## vikitty (Jan 1, 2009)

I loooove Sims2. I have my game completely modded, and tons of neat CC. I love decorating houses; it's my favorite part! I might take some photos soon of the latest house I'm working on.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 1, 2009)

I loveeeee sims! I can play for days straight then not play for weeks. I download hair and items like crazy.
Too bad it takes FOREVERR for mac expansion packs to come out. 
Some of my sims:
lindsay lohan (Epic fail)


----------



## April47 (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_I loveeeee sims! I can play for days straight then not play for weeks. I download hair and items like crazy.
Too bad it takes FOREVERR for mac expansion packs to come out. 
Some of my sims:
lindsay lohan (Epic fail)




















_

 

Oooooh! She's so hot!!! Nice work!

Awwwww, you guys are making me miss The Sims 2. I'm going to have to buy it again, I left my old one at my ex's house...


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 22, 2009)

I remember being addicted to the game the first time I've ever played it at my friends house. This was back in 2002 when the first version was out and they were still making expansion packs for them. 

I recently just bought the sims 2 double deluxe at best buy during black friday (only $10!) and was sooo excited to play it. Until all the walls on all of my houses started constantly flashing red and black nonstop! I did some research and learned its happening cause either a. I dont have the necessary drivers or b. I need a new video graphics card. Blahhh, I haven't touched the game since the flash drives me insane!

This is only suppose to happen with expansion packs though. I also have the reg. sims 2 game with the 4 discs and remember playing that with absolutely no issue. So I think I'll just install that.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 22, 2009)

my daughter bought sims 2 double deluxe version, and became "hooked", she made a mirror version of us as family and i've seen my computer self & my spouse making "woo-hoo"




i have never played it for more than a half hour, it is addicting...!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

  ^ I have Johnny Depp look-a-like Sim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Hotness Im heading off to find one now, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Johnny Depp


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

  my daughter bought sims 2 double deluxe version, and became "hooked", she made a mirror version of us as family and i've seen my computer self & my spouse making "woo-hoo"


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 22, 2009)

I playthe Sims Bustin Out PS2. It's fun but not as fun as I the Sims 2 is sounding on this thread!!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah the pc version is the most fun to play. The video game versions are just ok but nothing compared to playing it on the computer. My little bro has the sims 2 pets one for his ps2 and he like never plays it.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 10, 2009)

I am sooooo furious... the Sims 3 was supposed to be released on February, 19th BUT it has been postponed to June, 6th... so frustrating!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_I am sooooo furious... the Sims 3 was supposed to be released on February, 19th BUT it has been postponed to June, 6th... so frustrating!_

 
omgmgmg I knoww

I raged.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_omgmgmg I knoww

I raged._

 
You know what pisses me off, it's the reason why they did that... just because their fiscal year ends on March, 31th and they don't want to re-hire people because of sudden benefits, so with releasing it in June, they will make pure benefits until the end of 2009 without having to hire or re-invest these benefits...


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_You know what pisses me off, it's the reason why they did that... just because their fiscal year ends on March, 31th and they don't want to re-hire people because of sudden benefits, so with releasing it in June, they will make pure benefits until the end of 2009 without having to hire or re-invest these benefits..._

 
What cheap asses! I know that the economy sucks and all but still. What a way to piss off potential customers! I guess this is okay cause I just bought the double deluxe even though I have the Sims 2 4 disc set too. I don't need another one, I can't even play it cause my computer is a piece of crap.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm a Sim addict and have been for years. I remember the original Sims, lol!
I love adding custom content. It makes the game so much more fun to play.


----------



## missmonsterhigh (Jul 27, 2012)

Please go to my new thread the sims 3


----------

